

Mock Page Lets You Hack Like in a 90s Film - jjp9999
http://www.hackertyper.net/

======
lucb1e
Page is loading infinitely for me when I click Hack!. Waited for about 2
minutes.

~~~
kronusaturn
It's about what you'd expect. When you press any key, a few characters of
linux kernel source code appears, so you can randomly mash keys and it looks
like you're programming at breakneck speed.

------
verelo
Pretty sad when it ended on me...is that meant to happen?

